# What is a SAV?



## Mediman14 (3 Mar 2015)

Could someone explain to me, what a SAV is? I am a fairly new promoted Sgt. I asked my CoC, but they keep brushing me off to avoid me from asking other questions.


----------



## mariomike (3 Mar 2015)

SAV  Staff Assistance Visit  
http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms#S

Not sure if that is the acronym you are looking for, but that is what is listed on this site.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Mar 2015)

Could be: Staff Assistance Visit (we are the Staff and are here to help!). A snoop around to make sure the unit is conducting itself IAW. 

As you have not stated any context, I am sure you will be the recipient of lots of irrelevant answers.


----------



## MedCorps (3 Mar 2015)

A SAV is a Staff Assistance Visit. 

Generally speaking the staff from the superior headquarters (in the CF H Svcs Gp's case either 1 HSG, 4 HSG, 1 Dental Unit, or Directorate(s) within the CF H Svcs Gp HQ) come down to provide information on the going on's at the HQ, update the line units on projects, seek information for their projects and reporting, introduce themselves and most importantly provide face-to-face assistance on non-technical problems the line unit is having. 

It is a good chance for Staff Officers to get out of the HQ and get some face time with the people they are supposed to be supporting. A chance also for the line unit to make "informal linkages" in so that you know who is in the know at the higher HQ and who you can call to see "what is up?" while waiting for information to come down official channels from the big black hole. 

If the problems the line unit is having, often it is termed a technical assistance visit or TAV.  For instance, when an X-ray tech cannot get some x-ray thing working properly they may send in a senior x-ray tech to help sort the problem out. This is a TAV.   

There are also Staff Inspection Visits (SIV) and Technical Inspection Visits (TIV).  These are used when the HQ wants to ensure that the line unit is in conformity with policy, procedures, and equipment matters. They tend to be a lot less enjoyable for the line unit, especially when conducted unannounced / with minimal announcement.  

Let me know if that does not make sense. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Mediman14 (3 Mar 2015)

I understand now, Now that I know, I could see why my CoC always brush me off. In the last 2 years, I think this is the 3rd or 4th SAV. It always seem like that the SAV personnel never speak to the right people on what is really going on in this unit!


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2015)

We refer to it as:

The Staff Annoyance Visit. >


----------



## MedCorps (3 Mar 2015)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> I understand now, Now that I know, I could see why my CoC always brush me off. In the last 2 years, I think this is the 3rd or 4th SAV. It always seem like that the SAV personnel never speak to the right people on what is really going on in this unit!



That is about the right rate of SAV for a national-level CF H Svcs Gp unit.  About 1-2 per year.

It is not the role of a SAV to be a "lets skip the Unit CoC and talk to the troops".  Normally the SAV interface occurs between the Staff Officers from the higher HQ and the line-unit CoC leadeship / main support staff.  

If the CO / DCO / Ops O / Adjt / RSM / Coy Comds / CSMs do not really know what is going on in your Unit then the unit is broken and people should be fired.  Drop me a PM if you need someone fired.  

That being said, when I conducted SAVs I often asked the CO for permission to conduct focused "town halls" or update briefings with key unit staff and/or interested parties and stakeholders while my staff and I were visiting. These generally were well received, but the SO / SSO / Director conducting them must: 1) make sure the crowd knows they are staff officer's and not final decision makers, but rather support the higher headquarters commander who ultimately makes the decisions. 2) must be prepared and allowed to provide open, honest and transparent answers to the audience both good and bad news. 3) Should really take the time to listen to the concerns / suggestions and take them back to the Commander and finally, 4) must have thick skin as it is inevitable that people in the line units will not understand the big picture all the time or be inside the commanders OODA loop and take (often warranted) frustrations out on the Maj / LCol / Col at the front of the room.  

MC


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2015)

Some SAVs could have great results, if the report gets submitted...   :


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Some SAVs could have great results, if the report gets submitted...   :



Moe, sounds like you should take this advice:



			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> Drop me a PM if you need someone fired.
> 
> MC


----------

